# Numerical Analysis الى المهتمين بالتحليل العددي



## 3adel (1 مايو 2006)

من المعلوم ان معظم الدراسات المتقدمة في مجال ابحاث هندسة الطيران خصوصا مجال الدفع و الهيكل تقوم على اقتراح نموذج عددي 
Numerical Model 
يسمح بحل جملة المعادلات التي تفسر الظاهرة المقترحة للبحث و ذلك بسبب الصعوبة الرياضية لتواجد عدد كبير من المتغيرات بالاضافة الى تشابك المعادلات التفاضلية
من بين اشهر و ادق التطبيقات العددية هي نموذج 
La methode des volumes finis 
التي تسمح بحل المعادلات ثلاثية الابعاد و نجد اشهر تطبيقاتها في دراسة حركة الغازات ذاخل المحرك Les ecoulements
و كدلك عند الأخد بعين الأعتبار التبادلات الحرارية و خصوصا 
La conduction et la convection 

هذا عند مهندسي الدفع وكذلك دراسة الاهتزازات التي يواجهها هيكل الطائرة و خصوصا الاجنحة عند التصميم لاستخراج التواترات الذاتية (يكون عددها كبيرا عند تصميم الطائرات الحربية و اقل في مجال الطيران المدني 
هنا شرح لهذه الطريقة الفذة في حل أشهر مسألة في علم السوائل La mecanique des fluides و هي اقتراح لحل معادلة 
Navier-Stokes
التي تسمح بدراسة السوائل الحقيقية و دلك باعتبار 
La viscosite – The Viscosity
الخاصة بها و لكن باللغة الفرنسية
ملاحظة هامة جدا:
نظرا لكون الملف من نوع pdf المرافق كبير نوعا ما . قمت بتقسيمه ال 3 اجزاء . و يمكنكم بعد التحميل و فك الضغط zip . ان تجدوا البرنامج D-KOUP الخاص بالتجميع . و تجزئة الملفات
تحياتي


----------



## mohamed shmran (1 مايو 2006)

شكرا" جزيلا


----------



## جاسر (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير, وللأسف حملت الملف الأول ويبدو في اللغة الفرنسية
( وبيني وبينها سوء تفاهم  )

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

الف شكر....جزاك


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (31 مايو 2006)

الف شكر....جزاك الله كل


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر على المعلومة لكن هل هنالك اي موقع او مكتبة للتحليل العددي


----------



## nidal (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أخى عادل
أثمن لكم جهودكم عاى هذه المشاركات القيمة فى هذا المجال الممتاز مما يمكن مهندسين الطيران الاستفادة بدرجة كبيرة من هذا الموقع العملاق
فى الختام أشكركم
أخوكم المهندس نضال كساب
مهندس طيران


----------



## emadbunyan (15 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة ماسة الى كتابnumerical analysis by burden and fairs


----------



## كمال فداوي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

merci pour tous c'est gentil kamel


----------



## اكديد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

merci beaucoup pour les infos en langue francaise


----------



## رائد غسان (24 ديسمبر 2007)

emadbunyan قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة ماسة الى كتابnumerical analysis by burden and fairs



أخي الملف المرفق فيه اكثر من 100 برنامج جاهز في الnumerical analysis
وهي من مرفقات كتاب burden .... ولكن الكتاب غير متوفر.... علما ان هذه البرامج تكفي وهي موجودة بثلاث صيغ: maple + matlab + C
ارجو ان يكون هذا مفيدا لك...:56: :56:


----------



## م المصري (24 ديسمبر 2007)

رائد غسان قال:


> أخي الملف المرفق فيه اكثر من 100 برنامج جاهز في الnumerical analysis
> وهي من مرفقات كتاب burden .... ولكن الكتاب غير متوفر.... علما ان هذه البرامج تكفي وهي موجودة بثلاث صيغ: maple + matlab + C
> ارجو ان يكون هذا مفيدا لك...:56: :56:


 
بارك الله فيك ... اخ رائد و نفع بك


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## مورتي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much for you efforts


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## 3adel (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
كنت مسافرا و غبت كثيرا عن المنتدى
أعدكم بالجديد إن شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## Almuhammedi (5 يونيو 2008)

*مواقع شهيرة للتنزيل المباشر*

الموقع www.4shared.com

سهل البحث, دقيق و مجاني ولكن التنزيل ملف تلو الاخر وقد يظل محتفظا بالـIP address
يمكن منه تنزيل الكتب والبرامج و اشيا اخرى


الموقع www.esnips.com

سهل البحث ولكن يجب التسجيل اولا ثم التنزيل ويمكن تنزيل اكثر من ملف


----------



## Almuhammedi (5 يونيو 2008)

لمن يبحث عن كتاب Numerical Analysis -Burden & Faires

http://rapidshare.de/files/39095639...Burden_J.Douglas_Faires-ENGL__304_SH.pdf.html

النسخة للاسف مصورة بشكل مش ولابد وحجمها 29 ميجا بايت

طبعا لازم تختار الزر Free لو مش مسجل في الموقع وتنتظر حتى تتفعل صورة الاحرف وتأكدها وبعدين Download

اما البرامج بلغات C, Matlab, Fortran, Java, Mathematica, Pascal, Maple
فهي على الموقع 
http://www.as.ysu.edu/~faires/Numerical-Analysis/DiskMaterial/index.html


----------



## اسماعيل21 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بغداد14 (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو كان الكتاب باللغة الاتكليزية لكانت الفائدة منه اكثر
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## asa787 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك وجزاك حير الثواب


----------



## سيف ارشيدات (15 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور :7::7::7::7:


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## MastaMinds (23 يونيو 2013)

Finite Element Method
Finite Difference Method

شكرا جزيلا


----------

